# Scrotum bruised and swollen after castration.



## Sheriandloki

Is this normal? Loki was castrated on Monday last week and is having the stitches removed on Thursday. His sack is empty but is really bruised and swollen. I know it can happen but his bruising is literally black! 
Also, when can he resume full exercise after the stitches are removed? 

Any help would be much appreciated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Did you mean to post a photo?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## NancyJ

Call the vet. Grim had that happen and they had to drain it and put him on antibiotics.


----------



## llombardo

This just happened to my dog. First time I ever seen it, should have expected it with this one(he is always in trouble). Rushed him back to the vet and they said it was fine. I can't even put the conversation my son had with me, let's just say he wasn't happy considering I made him go with the dog in the middle of a snow storm I don't know if it makes a difference but his stitches were dissolvable. Oh and they did have me do cold compresses, I think that was to make me feel better.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also would contact the vet, swollen it shouldn't be,


----------



## llombardo

JakodaCD OA said:


> I also would contact the vet, swollen it shouldn't be,


I agree. It scared me enough to do so.


----------



## cethlen1621

Our rescue had been that same way from the shelter. Call the vet to be sure, but our guy was ok. It gradually got better without any pain or infection for him. Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheriandloki

He's a wriggle bum and won't keep still but these are the best images I could get. The sack is still purpley red and I called the vets twice and they've told me it's normal to have bruising. I don't want to take him back if I can help it as he's terrified of them and any experience there is so distressing for him that he might end up doing more harm than good and tear the stitches. 
They won't give him anything to calm him down either so they just end up chasing him round the room trying to look at him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar

That actually looks ok to me. There is no bruising around the incision, there is no significant swelling on the scrotal sac. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheriandloki

It has gone down a fair bit since the op. Was more worried about the bruising. When we got him home the sack was totally empty and now it is swollen but from what I've read that's normal? I don't know :S my last dog came to us castrated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan

I just finished reading about this last night. (Getting Baron ready for this) I read bruising and swelling is somewhat common. To the point that some people think the procedure wasn't done. 
But ask you vet


----------

